# GlassFish anstatt Apache Tomcat



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Browser (firefox) zeigt bei  http--localhost:8080

"Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server v2.1.1 ((v2.1 Patch06)(9.1_02 Patch12)) (build b31g-fcs)
Your GlassFish Enterprise Server is now running..."

Ich erwarte jedoch, dass eine  Apache Tomcat 7.0.22.0 Begrüßungsseite erscheint, denn
in der Apache Tomcat 7.0.22.0  Doku steht:
"After startup, the default web applications included with Tomcat will be
available by visiting: http://localhost:8080/."

(Es entsteht der Verdacht, dass der GlassFish Enterprise Server v2.1.1
als Servlet-Container fungiert, oder hat der als Application-Server keine eingebaute HTTP-Server
Funktionalität?)

In der NetBeans IDE  ist der Server Apache Tomcat 7.0.22.0  als Server konfiguriert
und meine JSP Anwendungen funktionieren auch soweit ganz gut.
(Bei den Projekt-Verzeichnissen steht jeweils unter "Libraries", außer der "JDK 1.7",
der "Apache Tomcat 7.0.22.0")

In der Liste der Prozesse (Windows-Task-Manager)sehe ich nichts was auf GlassFish hindeutet, jedoch
zwei Einträge apache.exe (Apache HTTP Server)

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit wohl mal GlassFish installiert, aber wieder gelöscht.

Was ist da los?


Viele Grüße,
tsitra


----------



## Templarthelast (10. Aug 2012)

Lässt du Glassfish und Tomcat gleichzeitig laufen?


----------



## DerFeivel (10. Aug 2012)

Läuft der Glassfish überhaupt?


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Lässt du Glassfish und Tomcat gleichzeitig laufen?



Das weiß ich nicht so recht.
Ich kann weder bei Dienste noch bei Prozesse im Taskmanager (von Windows) irgenddwas vom
GlassFish sehen.
Umso mehr wundert mich, dass mein Browser (firefox)  bei http--localhost:8080

"Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server v2.1.1 ((v2.1 Patch06)(9.1_02 Patch12)) (build b31g-fcs)
Your GlassFish Enterprise Server is now running..."

zeigt.


Wenn ich mit NetBeans eine Web-Appl. laufen lasse   und NetBeans beende erscheint kurz eine
Meldung über die Beendigung von Tomcat, außerdem würde die Web-Appl. auch nicht funktionieren.

Also: Tomcat läuft

Gibt es noch bessere Möglichkeit um festzustellen, welche Software/Dienste gerade aktiv sind?

Grüß
tsitra


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

DerFeivel hat gesagt.:


> Läuft der Glassfish überhaupt?



Das weiß ich nicht so recht.
Ich kann weder bei Dienste noch bei Prozesse im Taskmanager (von Windows) irgenddwas vom
GlassFish sehen.
Umso mehr wundert mich, dass mein Browser (firefox)  bei http--localhost:8080

"Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server v2.1.1 ((v2.1 Patch06)(9.1_02 Patch12)) (build b31g-fcs)
Your GlassFish Enterprise Server is now running..."

zeigt.

Wenn ich mit NetBeans eine Web-Appl. laufen lasse   und NetBeans beende erscheint kurz eine
Meldung über die Beendigung von Tomcat, außerdem würde die Web-Appl. auch nicht funktionieren.

Also: Tomcat läuft.

Gibt es noch bessere Möglichkeit um festzustellen, welche Software/Dienste gerade aktiv sind?

Grüß
tsitra


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2012)

Offensichtlich läuft Glassfish, er grüßt dich aj sogar, diese Erkenntnis brauchst du nicht  noch weiter zu manifestieren 

Solltest dich leiber darum kümmern dass Glassfish abgeschalten wird.


----------



## Templarthelast (10. Aug 2012)

Wahrscheinlich läuft der Glassfish auf dem Port 8080 und der Tomcat will auch, darf aber nicht. Daher kein Output von Tomcat. 

d.h. Glassfish beenden und dann Tomcat starten bzw. Tomcatport ändern.


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich läuft der Glassfish auf dem Port 8080 und der Tomcat will auch, darf aber nicht. Daher kein Output von Tomcat. ...



Dafür spricht evtl., dass beim Start von Tomcat eine Fehlermeldung
kommt die lautet:

Aug 10, 2012 1:11:44 PM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
Schwerwiegend: Failed to initialize end point associated with ProtocolHandler ["
http-bio-8080"]
java.net.BindException:* Address already in use:* JVM_Bind <null>:8080
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:386)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AbstractEndpoint.init(AbstractEndpoint.jav
a:498)
        at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init(AbstractProtocol.java:369)
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.AbstractHttp11JsseProtocol.init(AbstractHttp
11JsseProtocol.java:119)




Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> d.h. Glassfish beenden und dann Tomcat starten bzw. Tomcatport ändern.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich an GlassFish rankommen soll, um den zu beenden.

Systemsteuerung---Software zeigt auch nichts von GlassFish.

Gruß
tsitra


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Offensichtlich läuft Glassfish, er grüßt dich aj sogar, diese Erkenntnis brauchst du nicht  noch weiter zu manifestieren
> 
> Solltest dich leiber darum kümmern dass Glassfish abgeschalten wird.




OK, aber wie?


----------



## Templarthelast (10. Aug 2012)

Per Taskmanager alle Javaprozesse killn und wenn das nichts wirken sollte, Abmelden bzw. neu starten.


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Per Taskmanager alle Javaprozesse killn und wenn das nichts wirken sollte, Abmelden bzw. neu starten.



Habe allle Javaprozesse beendet und einen re-boot, nutzte aber nichts:

auf localhost:8080 grüßt mich nach wie vor der GlassFish:
"Your GlassFish Enterprise Server is now running..."

Bleibt die Frage offen, wie ich den GlassFish abschalten, oder sogar deinstallieren kann
und denn tomcat auf port 8080 umkonfiguriere.

Gruß
tsitra


----------



## Templarthelast (10. Aug 2012)

Hast du dich mal in Windows ab- und wieder angemeldet?


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Probiere mal ein http://localhost:8084


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2012)

Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie der GF gestartet wurde 
Das sollte Hinweise darauf geben, wie man ihn wieder stoppen kann.

Ein Q&D workaround wäre, den Tomcat auf einem anderen Port laufen zu lassen, aber dann hängt im Hintergrund immer noch ein GF rum, auch nciht das wahre...


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Hast du dich mal in Windows ab- und wieder angemeldet?



Ja.
(Ganz runtergefahren und wieder hoch-)


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Willi2793 hat gesagt.:


> Probiere mal ein http://localhost:8084



Habe ich gemacht und erhielt :

".
Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen..
Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter localhost:8084 aufbauen..."

Bei 
http://localhost:8080

nach wie vor:
Your GlassFish Enterprise Server is now running..."


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Dann stoppe doch mal den Glassfish bevor Du den Tomcat startest


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie der GF gestartet wurde
> Das sollte Hinweise darauf geben, wie man ihn wieder stoppen kann.


Weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Evtl wurde der irgendwie automatisch gestartet.
Den glassfish-3.1.2 habe ich vor ca. drei Monaten mal (mit-) installiert
und dann wohl versucht zu deinstallieren, was nicht ging, weshalb ich wohl damals alle Dateien und Unterverzeichnisse von dem jetzt leeren Ordner "glassfish-3.1.2" gelöscht habe



maki hat gesagt.:


> Ein Q&D workaround wäre, den Tomcat auf einem anderen Port laufen zu lassen, aber dann hängt im Hintergrund immer noch ein GF rum, auch nciht das wahre...



Evtl. lauft Tomcat schon auf einem anderen Port, denn wenn ich eine Webapplication aus NetBeans heraus starte, wird die URL http:--localhost:8084/WADREI/beanInput.jsp angezeigt.


_>>> Starting Tomcat process...
Waiting for Tomcat...
Tomcat server started.
Incrementally deploying http://localhost:8084/WADREI
Completed incremental distribution of http://localhost:8084/WADREI[url]
...ich kann das wieder g'radegebogen werden!? ;)_


----------



## tsitra (10. Aug 2012)

Willi2793 hat gesagt.:


> Dann stoppe doch mal den Glassfish bevor Du den Tomcat startest



Wie bereits oben erwähnt, ich weiß nicht wie.


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Klick mal in NetBeans im ServicesTab mit rechts auf den TomCat. Dort siehst Du dann die beiden Verzeichnisse die bezeichnet sind mit:

Catalina Home
Catalina Base

Beide haben ein Verzeichnis "webapps". Das aus in Catalina Base dürfte leer sein. Beende den Tomcat und kopiere das webapps aus "Catalina Home" nach "Catalina Base". Starte dem Tomcat. Und dann versuche nochmal Domain ist reserviert


----------



## tsitra (11. Aug 2012)

Willi2793 hat gesagt.:


> Klick mal in NetBeans im ServicesTab mit rechts auf den TomCat. Dort siehst Du dann die beiden Verzeichnisse die bezeichnet sind mit:
> 
> Catalina Home
> Catalina Base


Danke Willi2793!
Dem Problem bin ich etwas näher gekommen.

Ich sehe bei Tab(Kladde)  "Connection":
Catalina Home:C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache Tomcat 7.0.22
Catalina Base: C:\Users\tsitra\.netbeans\7.1.2\apache-tomcat-7.0.22.0_base

Ich hatte mir vor einigen Monaten
"Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8.2" und JavaEE 5 SDK installiert
Zugreifbar über 
Alle Programme ---->Sun microsystems ---->Application Server PE--->
und über 
Alle Programme ---->Sun microsystems ----JavaEE 5 SDK--->Start Default Server
war GlassFish Enterprise Server startbar und analog stoppbar


Bei Start:
<<<
erscheint neues Fenster (Titel: Start Default Server) mit:
Starting Domain domain1, please wait.
Default Log location is C:\program files\java\javaee\domains\domain1\logs\server.log.
Redirecting output to C:/Program Files/Java/javaee/domains/domain1/logs/server.log
Domain domain1 is ready to receive client requests. Additional services are being started in background.
Domain [domain1] is running [Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server v2.1.1 ((v2.1 Patch
06)(9.1_02 Patch12)) (build b31g-fcs)] with its configuration and logs at: [C:\program files\java\javaee\domains].
Admin Console is available at []Domain ist reserviert.
Use the same port [4848] for "asadmin" commands.
User web applications are available at these URLs:
[Domain ist reserviert https://localhost:8181 ].
Following web-contexts are available:[/web1  /__wstx-services ].
Standard JMX Clients (like JConsole) can connect to JMXServiceURL:
[service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://Stefan-PC:8686/jmxrmi] for domain management purposes.
Domain listens on at least following ports for connections:
[8080 8181 4848 3700 3820 3920 8686 ].
Domain does not support application server clusters and other standalone instances.
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .>>>

und Dateien der "Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8.2" teilweise gelöscht
anstatt ordentlich zu deinstallieren.

Deshalb wahrscheinlich jetzt dieses Durcheinander:
Der Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server v2.1.1 besetzt den port 8080

Ich versuche "Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 8.2"  jetzt mal ordentlich
zu deinstallieren, und dann kann ich unter Services --> Server--> Tomcat--rechteMaustaste-->
Properties--->Tab:Connections den Server Port, der gerade bei 8084 steht, ändern.

Kann ich in irgendeiner .xml der Tomcat Installattion einen Port einstellen?

z.B. in server.xml bei
<Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />

?

Gruß
tsitra


----------



## Templarthelast (11. Aug 2012)

dann stell doch einfach mal den auf<Connector port="8081"


----------



## tsitra (13. Aug 2012)

Willi2793 hat gesagt.:


> Klick mal in NetBeans im ServicesTab mit rechts auf den TomCat. Dort siehst Du dann die beiden Verzeichnisse die bezeichnet sind mit:
> 
> Catalina Home
> Catalina Base
> ...



Danke. Das hat mich ein wenig weitergebracht. 

Das war also so:
Vor paar Monaten mal Java Application Server PE
und
Java EE5 SDK installiert, was in der Programmliste  unter "Sun Microsystems" eingetragen wurde.

Beim Java EE5 SDK ist u.a. Sun GlassFish Enterprise Server dabei und da kann
ich den auch über Start Default Server /Stop Default Server starten und anhalten

Aber dass ich den nun starten und anhalten kann,
 bringt mir immer noch nichts für meinen ursprünglichen Wunsch
die Begrüßungsseite von Tomcat zu sehen.
auf localhost:8080 oder localhost:8084

Mittlerweile sehe ich auch nicht mehr eine "apache.exe"  bei Prozesse bei Taskmanager,
obwohl die JSP Anwendung soweit funktioniert und Tomcat (port 8084 eingestellt) offenbar startet:


(Log aus NetBeans
..
compile-jsps:
Starting Tomcat process...
Waiting for Tomcat...
Tomcat server started.
Undeploying ...
undeploy?path=/WADREI
....

Die typische Browsermeldung:
_
Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
Der Server unter localhost:8084 konnte nicht gefunden werden._

kommt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Es erscheint einfach nichts, also eine weiße leere Seite
bei localhost:8084

Was ist da los?

Gruß
tsitra


----------



## Templarthelast (13. Aug 2012)

Stell den Connector Port (Server Port) in der server.xml auf 8081 und rufe dann mal localhost:8081 auf.


----------



## tsitra (13. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Stell den Connector Port (Server Port) in der server.xml auf 8081 und rufe dann mal localhost:8081 auf.



In  ...Apache Tomcat 7.0.22/conf/server.xml an zwei solcher

_<Connector port="8081" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
_
Einträge aus 8080 eine 8081 gemacht, trotzdem:

Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen
Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter localhost:8081 aufbauen.


----------



## Templarthelast (13. Aug 2012)

was gibt denn deine konsole beim starten von tomcat aus?


----------



## tsitra (14. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> was gibt denn deine konsole beim starten von tomcat aus?



Wenn ich 

C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache Tomcat 7.0.22\bin\startup.bat   

doppelklicke, dann 

öffnet sich ein Fenster und folgendes wird darin ausgegeben:


.java:96)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:376)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(DefaultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
        ... 16 more

Aug 14, 2012 11:48:50 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService initInternal
Schwerwiegend: Failed to initialize connector [Connector[AJP/1.3-8009]]
org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to initialize component [Connecto
r[AJP/1.3-8009]]
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:106)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.initInternal(StandardService
.java:559)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.initInternal(StandardServer.j
ava:781)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:573)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:596)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.
java:57)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAcces
sorImpl.java:43)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:281)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:449)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Protocol handler initializati
on failed
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
11)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        ... 12 more
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind <null>:8009
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:386)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AbstractEndpoint.init(AbstractEndpoint.jav
a:498)
        at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init(AbstractProtocol.java:369)
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
09)
        ... 13 more
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(DualStackPlainSocketImpl
.java:96)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:37
6)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(De
faultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
        ... 16 more

Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
Information: Initializing ProtocolHandler ["http-bio-8081"]
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
Schwerwiegend: Failed to initialize end point associated with ProtocolHandler ["
http-bio-8081"]
java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind <null>:8081
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:386)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AbstractEndpoint.init(AbstractEndpoint.java:498)
        at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init(AbstractProtocol.java:369)
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.AbstractHttp11JsseProtocol.init(AbstractHttp
11JsseProtocol.java:119)
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:909)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.initInternal(StandardService
.java:559)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.initInternal(StandardServer.j
ava:781)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:573)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:596)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.
java:57)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:281)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:449)
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(DualStackPlainSocketImpl
.java:96)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:376)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(De
faultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
        ... 17 more

Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService initInternal
Schwerwiegend: Failed to initialize connector [Connector[HTTP/1.1-8081]]
org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to initialize component [Connecto
r[HTTP/1.1-8081]]
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:106)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.initInternal(StandardService
.java:559)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.initInternal(StandardServer.j
ava:781)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:573)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:596)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.
java:57)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAcces
sorImpl.java:43)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:281)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:449)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Protocol handler initializati
on failed
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
11)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        ... 12 more
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind <null>:8081
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:386)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AbstractEndpoint.init(AbstractEndpoint.jav
a:498)
        at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init(AbstractProtocol.java:369)
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.AbstractHttp11JsseProtocol.init(AbstractHttp
11JsseProtocol.java:119)
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
09)
        ... 13 more
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(DualStackPlainSocketImpl
.java:96)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:37
6)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(De
faultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
        ... 17 more

Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
Information: Initializing ProtocolHandler ["ajp-bio-8009"]
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol init
Schwerwiegend: Failed to initialize end point associated with ProtocolHandler ["
ajp-bio-8009"]
java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind <null>:8009
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:386)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AbstractEndpoint.init(AbstractEndpoint.jav
a:498)
        at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init(AbstractProtocol.java:369)
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
09)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.initInternal(StandardService
.java:559)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.initInternal(StandardServer.j
ava:781)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:573)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:596)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.
java:57)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAcces
sorImpl.java:43)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:281)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:449)
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(DualStackPlainSocketImpl
.java:96)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:37
6)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(De
faultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
        ... 16 more

Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService initInternal
Schwerwiegend: Failed to initialize connector [Connector[AJP/1.3-8009]]
org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Failed to initialize component [Connecto
r[AJP/1.3-8009]]
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:106)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.initInternal(StandardService
.java:559)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.initInternal(StandardServer.j
ava:781)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:573)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:596)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.
java:57)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAcces
sorImpl.java:43)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:281)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:449)
Caused by: org.apache.catalina.LifecycleException: Protocol handler initializati
on failed
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
11)
        at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleBase.init(LifecycleBase.java:102)
        ... 12 more
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind <null>:8009
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:386)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AbstractEndpoint.init(AbstractEndpoint.jav
a:498)
        at org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init(AbstractProtocol.java:369)
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.initInternal(Connector.java:9
09)
        ... 13 more
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(DualStackPlainSocketImpl
.java:96)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:37
6)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(De
faultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
        ... 16 more

Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
Information: Initialization processed in 2113 ms
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService startInternal
Information: Starting service Catalina
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine startInternal
Information: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/7.0.22
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:51 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory docs
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:52 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory examples
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory host-manager
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory manager
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory pooject1
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory ROOT
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol start
Information: Starting ProtocolHandler ["http-bio-8081"]
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService startInternal
Information: Starting service TOMCAT-STANDalone
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine startInternal
Information: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/7.0.22
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory docs
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:53 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory examples
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
Information: ContextListener: contextInitialized()
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
Information: SessionListener: contextInitialized()
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
Information: ContextListener: attributeAdded('org.apache.jasper.compiler.TldLoca
tionsCache', 'org.apache.jasper.compiler.TldLocationsCache@1019643')
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory host-manager
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory manager
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory pooject1
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
Information: Deploying web application directory ROOT
Aug 14, 2012 11:48:54 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
Information: Server startup in 2702 ms


Ich habe noch eine XAMPP Installation von 2007.
Da ist ein Apache HTTP Server mit dabei.
Wenn ich die de-installiere, dann geht wohl auch MySQL mit weg, oder?


Gruß
tsitra


----------



## tsitra (15. Aug 2012)

hallo allerseits

Eben plötzlich erschien mit localhost:80*81,   endlich!*  :toll: die Startseite von Apache Tomcat/7.0.22
mit der verschmitzten Meldung:

"If you're seeing this, you've successfully installed Tomcat. Congratulations!"

Aber den port von 8080 auf 8081 umgestellt habe ich schon vorgestern.
Warum das erst jetzt klappt: keine Ahnung.

Nochmals Danke, insbesondere an Templarthelast 	
und Willi2793.

Gruß
tsitra


----------



## Templarthelast (15. Aug 2012)

Schön, dass es funktioniert.

Du solltest dir aber angewöhnen Fehlermeldungen durchzulesen und zu verstehen. Der Konsolenlog, den du gepostet hast, hat schon dein ganzes Problem beschrieben. 
	
	
	
	





```
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(DualStackPlainSocketImpl
.java:96)
at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:37
6)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:175)
at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(ServerSocket.java:376)
at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:237)
at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:181)
at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.DefaultServerSocketFactory.createSocket(De
faultServerSocketFactory.java:48)
at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint.bind(JIoEndpoint.java:373)
... 16 more
```

d.h. kann Port nicht benutzten, weil schon verwendet.


----------



## tsitra (15. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> ...
> ...
> Du solltest dir aber angewöhnen Fehlermeldungen durchzulesen und zu verstehen.
> ...
> d.h. kann Port nicht benutzten, weil schon verwendet.



Ja, das hatte ich vor etlichen Tagen auch gesehen und vorgestern, wie erwähnt, den Apache
Tomcat port von 8080 auf 8081 gesetzt
Mir war klar: localhost:8080 ist vom GlassFish besetzt.
Aber eben gerade habe ich den Tomcat nochmal gestartet
(* und in ...Apache Tomcat 7.0.22/conf/server.xml ist an zwei solcher
Einträge eine 8081
<Connector port="8081" protocol="HTTP/1.1"
connectionTimeout="20000"
redirectPort="8443" />  *)

und da kam trotzdem die gleiche Meldung (!), obwohl 8081 ja nicht besetzt ist.



Also worauf bezieht sich _java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind_
jetzt noch?

Gruß
tsitra


----------

